# 

## krisos

Witam,

Maluję salon i zastanawiam się właśnie nad Śnieżką Satynową.
Słyszałem opinie, że najlepsze są farby Beckers, Tikkurila...

U mnie sprawa wygląda tak:
- położona została gładź ze śnieżki , Acryl putz Finish,
- gładź została zagruntowana emulsją podkładową Śnieżka Grunt,

Pomyślałem by pozostać przy śnieżce i zakupić Śnieżkę Satynową.

Czy ktoś może malował tymi farbami? Jaki efekt, czy łatwo zostawić smugi itd?
Czy lepiej dołożyć parę złotych i kupić Beckersa??

Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam...

----------


## Radiowiec

Nie jestem fachowcem, ale dom pomalowałem sam właśnie Śnieżką (ta seria z teflonem, czy czymś takim) i wniosek - żałuję. 

Ktoś może powie, że mam złą technikę malowania - zgoda. Ale jeden pokój pomalowałem Duluxem (nie było takiego koloru w palecie Śnieżki) i po prostu niebo, a ziemia. 

Chodzi o np. łatwość malowania, ilość potrebnych warstw itd. 

No i efekt końcowy Duluxem jest zdecydowanie lepszy. 

Drugi raz nie kupię Śnieżki - różnica w cenie na 2,5 litrowym opakowaniu w stosunku do Duluxa - 3 złote. Przy remoncie kiedyś na pewno kupię już Duluxa lub Beckersa. 

Pozdrawiam, Michał.

----------


## krisos

A można wiedzieć kiedy malowałeś?
Ta seria satynowa jest chyba dopiero jakieś pół roku na rynku.
Szkoda, że nie mają próbek bo 2,5l nie widzi się kupować by tylko próbę zrobić.

----------


## miciu

My malowaliśmy jakieś 2 miesiące temu śnieżką satynową w kolorze tzw. " królowa nocy " i według mnie te farby satynowe są dużo lepsze od śnieżki zwykłej, super kryje a malowaliśmy ścianę, która już wcześniej była pomalowana na dość intensywny kolor ceglasty, wydajna - nam wystarczyło jedno malowanie (być może to jest zasługa męża bo zna się na malowaniu ). Ogólnie jesteśmy zadowoleni z efektu i następne pomieszczenia też będziemy malować tymi farbami.

----------


## iibka

Ja polecam dekorala ale professionala albo Sigme nie są to tanie farby ale nie sprawiają problemu podczas malowania a do tego na ścianach starczają na lata sama mam już od ponad 5 lat i czasem tylko je myje ludwikiem i są jak nowe  :smile:

----------


## Truteń

Zależy czego wymagasz od farby, u mnie w mieszkaniu jeden pokój był wymalowany Duluxem chyba i ujdzie w praniu, drugi był malowany tanimi farbami i przy dwójce małych destruktorów odnawiany co 3-4 miesiące (kredki na scianie etc) chyba ze 3 razy. Ostatnio kupiliśmy za namową szwagierki farbę marki PARA, ceramiczną (chodziło o wysoką szorowalność a ta ma 15 tys cykli) Test bojowy przeszła 4 dni po malowaniu  :smile:  Najmłodszy pomazał ołówkiem a teściowa o mało zawału nie dostała jak to zobaczyła  :smile:  ale ściereczka, woda i jest czyściutko a ściana jasna.
PS. Szwagierka która nam polecała ma ciemne kolory i także jest OK, jak bardzo zapaćkane to bierze CIFa i myje nim, tak więc farba jest odporna tylko droga bo za puszkę 3.75l wyszło 250 PLN ale dwie ściany w pokoju oblecielismy 2x i jeszcze zostało na poprawkę w kuchni. Jak chcesz odporną farbę i dobrze kryjącą to polecam. Napewno odpuść tanie farby bo jeśli masz małe dzieci to nerwica gwarantowana  :smile:  A i niby ta farba ceramiczna jest lekko połyskująca, możesz mi wierzyć na słowo - NIE BŁYSZCZY SIĘ, jest matowa czy tez półmatowa jak kto woli, mamy słoneczny pokój i wygląda dobrze, nie wiem jak przy intensywnym kolorze.

A poprzedniczka polecała Sigmę, byliśmy u nich i farba jest dużo mniej odporna niż PARA tak mniej więcej 3 krotnie.

----------


## WiolaB

Na dzieci tania i odporna jest farba z Duluxa kuchnia i łazienka. Rewelacja

----------


## Roksanna

a widzieliście filmik jak adbuster testuje śnieżkę satynową i porównuje ją z duluxem i dekoralem chyba? Mistrzostwo, śnieżka satynowa wypada najlepiej, mimo że ściany były potraktowane srogo  :Smile:

----------


## מרכבה

No ale biedna ściana nie będzie oddychać  :bash:  respiratora będzie potrzebować  :big tongue: 
Bardzo fajny filmik, jaka powinna być farba, aby było sucho, ciepło i czysto.

----------


## sokratis

Śnieżka Satynowa to po prostu farba dla tych, którym się po prostu często brudzi ściana, bo albo mają dzieci, albo zwierzęta, albo lubią jasne kolory. Ewentualnie wszystko na raz.

----------


## gizmolec

Dobra trwała farba. Po zagruntowaniu raz pomalowałem i wystarczyło. Wykańczam poddasze i też będę malował śnieżką.

----------


## agt

Nie droga, a naprawdę trwała, dobrze kryjąca. Schodzą z niej wszystkie zabrudzenia jakie na ścianie się pojawią, wystarczy przetrzeć wilgotną ścierką. Poza tym satynowa śnieżka ma bardzo duży wybór kolorów, można znaleźć właściwie każdy odcień każdej barwy.

----------


## coulignon

tylko ze nie każdemu połysk lamperii będzie pasował. Szczególnie przy ciemnych kolorach.

----------

